# 1940'S Air Ministry Pocket Watch



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

Can anybody shed any information about this WWII Air Ministry pocket watch?

In particular what the 6E/340 and PRINGLE represent.

I have tried Google but not much luck yet.




























Thanks guys.


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think this BBC link may help to explain the Pringle link.

Pringle and Sons jewellery catalogues


----------

